# What does this forum need?



## Intense (Sep 14, 2017)

So many political threads. Fucking depressing. I haven't logged on in a month or so and come back to the same exact threads I left here before. 




DRSE was pushed out and look what happens. Shame.






I want weed, nudes, and trannys. And possibly a sheri nude.. What happened to the junkie drug discussion here? I'm sad.


----------



## Intense (Sep 14, 2017)

Sheri we're waiting. k thanks


----------



## 45PRs (Sep 14, 2017)

Are the stars/point system back????


----------



## solidassears (Sep 14, 2017)

I'd like to see more people participating in talking about lifting, working out getting bodies in shape.. I don't know how many threads I've started about this; but very few get any reply. I don't know why this is the case; that's why I came here. The nudes and chicks are nice, I could do without trannys or weed; but what ever floats your boat. 

I would just like to see more talk and discussion about lifting and body building conditioning etc.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 14, 2017)

I lift and poop. Does that work for you? 


<insert giant winkfinger here>


----------



## solidassears (Sep 14, 2017)

Sure


----------



## Intense (Sep 14, 2017)

45PRs said:


> Are the stars/point system back????




Stars? Apparently not for you. Ouch


----------



## Intense (Sep 14, 2017)

solidassears said:


> I'd like to see more people participating in talking about lifting, working out getting bodies in shape.. I don't know how many threads I've started about this; but very few get any reply. I don't know why this is the case; that's why I came here. The nudes and chicks are nice, I could do without trannys or weed; but what ever floats your boat.
> 
> I would just like to see more talk and discussion about lifting and body building conditioning etc.



Lifting eh?... seems foreign or maybe my memory is garbage. This is IMF



theCaptn' said:


> I lift and poop. Does that work for you?
> 
> 
> <insert giant winkfinger here>




The turd thread is one of your greatest accomplishments sir. One day I will be captn status


----------



## Intense (Sep 14, 2017)

Shit or was that Jimbo


----------



## Intense (Sep 14, 2017)

Nvm I found what it needs. Moar saney infractions from the AG subforum. I love feasting my eyes on this beauty in my control panel. Holds a special place..


----------



## Arnold (Sep 14, 2017)

Intense said:


> So many political threads. Fucking depressing. I haven't logged on in a month or so and come back to the same exact threads I left here before.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agreed, I think Chuck needs to be banned...


----------



## Intense (Sep 14, 2017)

Prince said:


> Agreed, I think Chuck needs to be banned...




He does have a solid thread up currently. I will give him that. And melts are down to a minimum. Just don't speak of the emperor in his presence and you're g2g


----------



## charley (Sep 14, 2017)

solidassears said:


> I'd like to see more people participating in talking about lifting, working out getting bodies in shape.. I don't know how many threads I've started about this; but very few get any reply. I don't know why this is the case; that's why I came here. The nudes and chicks are nice, I could do without trannys or weed; but what ever floats your boat.
> 
> I would just like to see more talk and discussion about lifting and body building conditioning etc.


----------



## charley (Sep 14, 2017)

Prince said:


> Agreed, I think Chuck needs to be banned...





......*fuck off !!!     *...


----------



## Arnold (Sep 14, 2017)




----------



## solidassears (Sep 14, 2017)

Where's the weed?


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 15, 2017)

charley said:


> ......*fuck off !!!     *...



Come on Charlie.... where's You community spirit? We're only talking a few days Fruitcake 


<insert giant winkfinger here>


----------



## botamico (Sep 16, 2017)

I agree. New threads to respond to.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 16, 2017)

theCaptn' said:


> Come on Charlie.... where's You community spirit? We're only talking a few days Fruitcake
> 
> 
> <insert giant winkfinger here>



he is a typical *snowflake.*


----------



## Arnold (Sep 25, 2017)

this was Chuck's last post I scared him off.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 26, 2017)

View attachment 64609


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 26, 2017)

View attachment 64610


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 26, 2017)

A ban on politics. A politics free site would attract a lot of people...


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 26, 2017)

So freaks, dick and no politics.... I'm in.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 26, 2017)

View attachment 64619 I'm choosing the file then pressing upload. The pic shows in the post before I post it but still is not appearing.


----------



## heckler7 (Sep 26, 2017)

Little Wing said:


> View attachment 64619 I'm choosing the file then pressing upload. The pic shows in the post before I post it but still is not appearing.


from where google? just select copy image


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 26, 2017)

Little Wing said:


> I'm choosing the file then pressing upload. The pic shows in the post before I post it but still is not appearing.



I figured it out.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 26, 2017)

If that don't liven the place up nothin' will.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 26, 2017)

I ought to neg you for posting that pic.... I came here to escape politics. lol


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 26, 2017)

Bad photoshop???


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 26, 2017)




----------



## Little Wing (Sep 26, 2017)

Vintage IM tranny gifs



*s12.gif* - Your file of 2.53 MB bytes exceeds the forum's limit of 1.95 MB for this filetype.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 26, 2017)




----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 27, 2017)

Little Wing said:


> Vintage IM tranny gifs
> 
> 
> 
> *s12.gif* - Your file of 2.53 MB bytes exceeds the forum's limit of 1.95 MB for this filetype.



Some goodies for sure! 


<insert giant winkfinger here>


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 27, 2017)




----------



## Little Wing (Sep 27, 2017)

I bet a thread where everyone started, with consent, posting all the naughty pics and vids they have of other members here would liven things up..... but let's not and say we did.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 27, 2017)

How about addressing the concerns ladies have that working out might make them too manly?


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 27, 2017)

... that is just plain scary.


----------



## charley (Sep 28, 2017)

Little Wing said:


> View attachment 64625  If that don't liven the place up nothin' will.




....  you hanging out will help  !!!


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 28, 2017)




----------



## Little Wing (Sep 28, 2017)

Non IM member looking at this thread.


----------

